# Mahle Ebikemotion new apps



## youngoldbloke (12 Dec 2021)

For Orbea Gain, Ribble and other Mahle X35 powered bikes. New apps expected around 18th December. Hope they are a bit more reliable than the original apps were...


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Dec 2021)

New Mahle SmartBike app now active. After a somewhat long wait for the download, and the transfer of ride history to the new dashboard all seems to be working well so far. Perhaps fewer functions than the original app, for example there doesn't appear to be any voice assistance or inbuilt maps, but maybe I've not come across them yet. Screen display on the phone much more straightforward and clear. Anyone else using it?


----------

